# Anyone experiencing battery drain in their R6



## RickD (Apr 9, 2022)

I'm only using my camera sporadically at the moment, and for the last few months I've noticed the battery seems to drain during the periods I'm not using it. I'll fully charge the battery, take a couple of shots, then when I come back to the camera two weeks later, the battery is either very low, or completely dead. I always ensure it's switched off before I put it in it's bag. Issue happens on multiple batteries. Camera is updated to latest firmware

I'm pretty sure it wasn't like this until a few months ago. Anyone else experienced similar issues?


----------



## jprusa (Apr 9, 2022)

Regardless of the switch position, power is supplied and _can_ be used by the processor and wireless transciever to run Bluetooth and WiFi .Keeping Bluetooth and Wi-Fi connections in operation will drain battery power to keep the transceiver alive.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 9, 2022)

jprusa said:


> Regardless of the switch position, power is supplied and _can_ be used by the processor and wireless transciever to run Bluetooth and WiFi .Keeping Bluetooth and Wi-Fi connections in operation will drain battery power to keep the transceiver alive.


Mine is left in airplane mode and doesn't drain.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 10, 2022)

jprusa said:


> Regardless of the switch position, power is supplied and _can_ be used by the processor and wireless transciever to run Bluetooth and WiFi .Keeping Bluetooth and Wi-Fi connections in operation will drain battery power to keep the transceiver alive.


There is also power drain for top info LCD on some R cameras which drains batteries.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 10, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> There is also power drain for top info LCD on some R cameras which drains batteries.


The R6 doesn't have the top LCD.


----------



## koenkooi (Apr 11, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Mine is left in airplane mode and doesn't drain.


MIne kept draining when not being used for a few days and after enabling airplane mode it stopped draining. I hadn't expected leaving bluetooth enabled would cause such a drain, it doesn't do that on my M6II.


----------

